# Puppy pictures!!!



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Here are the two so far! The little black one is the boy, we havent come up with a name yet for him. The little white and black cow is female, her name is Joy. She's the one I had to help out.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I love the lil moo cow puppy!  Go Rubi Go!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Moo is so cute XD


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Rubi what a brave momma you are! The babies are beautiful....


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

What cute little puppies. Glad to hear mommy and her pups
are doing well.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh well done Rubi, love Moo, she is just like a cow LOL! Well done you as well Dustin.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh they are just precious!! xxx


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

They all did so well. I hope they're able to relax now


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww so precious. Good mama Rubi! Glad they are all safe and warm!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

See the puppies LIVE!! http://www.ustream.tv/channel/dmccaugh


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations ! Rubi did well...love the pups...just beautiful !!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh my i love the live stream!
Hungry puppies, so cute!!
Good mummy Rubi.

I love them all, if i lived close i would prob want the black boy with the white socks and chest though, lol
Adorable!!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

My mother and mother in law are both talking about adopting one once they are old enough, that leaves me with 1, I want to talk hubby into letting me keep that last one!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww that is great Dustin that they can be kept in the family and you can get to see them grow up.
Hope you get to keep the last one too.
I know i couldnt resist if was me. hehe!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I loved watching momma and the pups!....What a good mommy she is and you can tell she is so tired but those babies are the only thing she cares about.
They are adorable


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, she is exhausted, but isnt stopping tending to the pups for a second!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay rubi! congrats on your pups!  new mommy


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Their doing so well


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww,They are so cute.I would Have named the female Moo.You could name the little boy Dexter
Boo


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter!!!!! :albino:


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Boy #1 is Dasher, then Joy, the only girl, then boy #2 is Rudolf, because his nose is half black, half pink.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

> Aww,They are so cute.I would Have named the female Moo.You could name the little boy Dexter


My oldest daughter actually named her Joy. She said it was because it was such a joy she survived!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

My husband was so cute...he thought up the name little "ELSIE"! ...because her spots looked like a little baby milk cow!... but I told him he was too late...she already had a name.  LOL!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh wow Dustin! theyre lovely! well done Rubi xxxx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

everything happens ehen im in bed, nature is wonderful, congratulations everything went well, id love joy, but all are lovely


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

So pleased all went well...Phew 

Wishing mum and pups well. Hope they both find wonderful homes....or are they staying 

x


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

There are 3 total, 2 boys (both black), and 1 girl. My mother and my mother in law are talking about adopting one once they are old enough, and I am trying to talk hubby into letting me keep the 3rd.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

dmccaughan said:


> There are 3 total, 2 boys (both black), and 1 girl. My mother and my mother in law are talking about adopting one once they are old enough, and I am trying to talk hubby into letting me keep the 3rd.


Lovely that hopefuly they have homes waiting 

Do hope you can keep one!

x


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

They are just so adorably gorgeous!! so pleased for you


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see them again tonight


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

so cute! x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Dustin, what a huge relief for you guys and Rubi that the pups are here safe and sound. They are so ADORABLE!!! Great job you guys. I love the little black fella as well.

Darlene, Elsie is such a cute name, tell hubby great idea!!! Joy seems so fitting though, doesn't it???


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

This morning, when hubby got up, he picked up Joy and said "we're keeping this one...and she's MINE!", he's totally in love!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I was hoping you'd keep that little spotted one! She is my favorite! I just love her markings. She's so unique and just darling. The little black boys are cute too. Just an adorable litter. I'm so glad everything went so well. Yay for JOY!

Brodysmom


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Awwww yay!!! I hope the others go to your mom and MIL


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

dmccaughan said:


> This morning, when hubby got up, he picked up Joy and said "we're keeping this one...and she's MINE!", he's totally in love!!


Gasp!! Really!! He'll love her more and more as she grows


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

He's trying to figure out a different name for her, he doesnt like Joy.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg really! Dustin that is so nice! shes gorgeous - I'm so glad you're keeping her! x


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awww do dinky and small. Lovely babies


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

dmccaughan said:


> He's trying to figure out a different name for her, he doesnt like Joy.


When my husband was watching the live cam he kept saying there's little "Elsie" LOL! I told him..."Honey..not everyone wants their sweet little puppy named after a milk cow ! He is so funny I love her name "Joy" because that is my middle name!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

AW!!!! way to cute! I want one. Lol


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

dmccaughan said:


> He's trying to figure out a different name for her, he doesnt like Joy.


Aw, that would be sad


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, how wonderful.. I too love the SOW... gorgeous babies.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

> Aww, how wonderful.. I too love the SOW... gorgeous babies


Thanks!!  She's being such a wonderful mommy too!! Rubi is our partial brindle with a white mask, but she's sooooo loving! I miss being able to snuggle with her in my lap, or at bed time though!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw I am glad she is being a good mommy to them.I think your hubby should leave her name what it is or call her Moo.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

He's thinking about naming her Marie.


----------

